# 7mm vs 300 WSM?



## only need one (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello, I have been waiting many years to order a new Jarrett rifle. I am having one problem, though: deciding which caliber to use. I have narrowed down my choices to a 7mm rem. mag or a 300 winchester short mag. I have used both and I am very happy with the way they both perform, but I am unsure on which one to use. This will be the last rifle I will buy for a very long time. Please help me out and leave any good info on both of the calibers. Thanks so much!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

A custom gun maker told my brother to go with a 7mm or 300 win mag not the short. Simple reason that if you hunt out of the country 300 short mag ammo is really hard to find. So he went with the 300 Win mag.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Flip a coin. It makes little difference. If it were me, I'd go with the 300 b/c is there is a slightly larger bullet selection in 30 cal.

I also agree with gdg. If you are buying a magnum, might as well get the winnie.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

depends on if you like 7mm or 30cal rifles and if you want a short or long action. Do you reload? that would make a difference.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

why not a 7mm WSM?


----------

